# Skyrim stürzt im Intro ab.



## Kabuto (28. November 2011)

*Skyrim stürzt im Intro ab.*

Hallo,

ich hab das gleiche Problem wie viele andere auch, wenn ich mein Skyrim starte stürzt es jedesmal an der stelle ab wo das Drachensymbol zu sehen ist.
Das mit der Audioausgabe umstellen auf 16bit geht bei mir nicht, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wo ich das bei mir einstellen kann (WinXP).
Ich habs jetzt aber geschafft mithilfe der Englischen Textinhalte das Spiel zu starten. Jetzt läufts zwar, aber bis auf die Sprachausgabe ist alles in Englisch. Als ich es das erste mal mit den Dateien gemacht habe war es noch in deutsch. Doch das funktioniert jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen muss, oder kann mir jemand seine deutschen Dateien geben?

Danke.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. November 2011)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob es dir noch hilft oder du es bereits ausprobiert hast, aber zumindest die Konvertierungsqualität kann man in XP hier umstellen: Start->Systemsteuerung->Sound und Audiogeräte->Lautstärke->Lautsprechereinstellungen->Erweitert->Systemleistung

Es gibt dort allerdings nur relativ allgemeine Angaben.


----------



## Kabuto (28. November 2011)

Ja das hab ich schon ausprobiert. Ich hab sogar in dem Realtek Programm meiner Soundkarte alles runtergeregelt. Aber warum läuft das Spiel mit englischen Textdatein und mit deutschen nicht?


----------



## MisterSmith (28. November 2011)

Kabuto schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich schon ausprobiert. Ich hab sogar in dem Realtek Programm meiner Soundkarte alles runtergeregelt. Aber warum läuft das Spiel mit englischen Textdatein und mit deutschen nicht?


 In Deutsch soll es wohl insgesamt mehr Text geben, also könnte der Unterschied sein, dass diese Datei möglicherweise größer ist als die Englische.


----------



## Kabuto (28. November 2011)

Is da ein patch im kommen der den Fehler behebt?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Ich würd auch mal testweise ohne Übertakten testen - die CPu ist doch übertaktet, oder?


----------



## Kabuto (28. November 2011)

Nein, ist sie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Kabuto (28. November 2011)

Ich habs geschafft!!! Entweder ich bin ein Genie, oder ich hab einfach nur Glück. Trifft wohl eher nur das zweite zu. hehe
Ich hab da einfach mal die Englischen sowie die deutschen Dateien gelöscht, merkwürdigerweise startete es auch ohne diese Dateien war aber immer noch alles englisch. Aber dann hab ich mir mal meine Savedateien unter Eigene Dateien/My Games/Skyrim angeschaut, und als ich die Konfigurationsdatei "Skyrim" geöffnet habe und das Wort ENGLISH im Bereich sLanguage= auf DEUTSCH geändert habe, ist jetzt alles so wies sein soll!


----------

